# GOOSE HUNTING-on public land (SW LOWER P)



## fredbearhunt (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello, I just moved to this state from Alaska a few months back. I would like to take two of my sons out this fall hunting goose. I have asked several farmers around when i first got here to bow hunt but got several dissapointed answers of "sorry"! So I am hoping to find some where out there around Calhoun, eaton or Barry counties where I could take my boys out on their first hunting (goose) trip. I have no boat. ARE there any GOOD public Hunting areas arround???? Thanks


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Check out this site. Might be a little different for this year. I don't think there are any change in your neck of the woods. 

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/1,1607,7-153-10363_10859_12404-31053--,00.html


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2002)

Ok, I'am dying to ask, what the heck did you move anywhere from alaska???
And theres tons of public land to goose hunt, check out the draw hunts and special hunts the MiDNR handles everywhere,, and don't forget the public access program the state runs, if you do your homework it can be well worth the trouble,,

No need to respond, and you don't have to answer why you moved, I was just curious/amazed, why anyone would leave the home of giant bears and moose and caribou, and the fishing, wow 70 pound salmon and sea run steelies and and,,man I need a vacation,,,LOL


----------



## orion (Apr 8, 2002)

Welcome to Michigan. There is good goose hunting on the state managed waterfowl areas. The Allegan goose management area near Fennville or Muskegon wastewater have a lot of Geese. They are both state areas that dont require a boat, and are within an hour of so from where you are. The state areas are an "experience" to say the least, but there are lots of geese.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

Ever hear of hap property?
Hunting acess program.
You can hunt on private farms all over southern mich. All you have to do is sign in. Just request a HAP book from the DNR.
The office in livonia should be able to help you just call information.

Welcome to the sight.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2002)

Orion, "experience" ha ha ,, classic understatement,, have you ever done Pt, Moulie on the openner,,, LOl

Fredbearhunt,, welcome to the State and to this site


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Firetiger _
> *Orion, "experience" ha ha ,, classic understatement,, have you ever done Pt, Moulie on the openner,,, LOl *


I think Pt. Moulie is one of two areas not being operated this year. The stories of the free for all should be interesting!


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

2001-2002 HAP A little dated, but should give you an idea.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2002)

Fenneville/Todd Farm has a youth hunt that is great. The youngsters get to go prior to the adults. It is a lottery that you have to apply for. Apply at the license dealer near you. Well worth the small fee to apply. They have success totals posted on the walls at the farm. This will give you an idea of where to go if you get lucky and get a good draw.


----------

